# clown wig help



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i wanna get the wig they have but cant find it can does anyone know where i can get on


----------



## Zoemorgan2 (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.mycostumewigs.com/bastcl...ogleproducts&gclid=CLmvyYion7ICFYSo4Aod6gsA4g

cut & paste into your browser

You'd probably have to tease it out a bit ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/Eg-Clown-Green-Wig/


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres the closest they have to the orange one http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...=orange wig&UTM_campaign=Search:SC:orange wig


----------



## RallyeXpress (Sep 19, 2009)

You can get that wig from Scream Team.

http://screamteamorder.stores.yahoo.net/wigs.html

That is also there Clown latex appliances.

I got there wig last year. All I did was color the skull cap cloth and tease the hair and used some move/special effect hair spray.

Here some picture of me from the last few years.

2011




















2010




















2008






























2007











2006 















RallyeX


----------



## cbonz2002 (Jun 23, 2009)

I do a clown theme for Halloween and those costumes are great!!!


----------

